
iPhone 7. Apple Just Showed Us the Future - titanas
https://medium.com/@titanas/iphone-7-apple-just-showed-us-the-future-a93e1c969d5f
======
cmhamill
I honestly can't tell if this is profound satire or contentless nonsense.
Without knowing, it's impossible to discuss this.

